# I will c&c your work for you



## Dwayne Oakes

Beginners welcomed, I will c&c your work for you. Tweak your photo with
a repost and a list of the tweaks so you can pick up some pp tweaks.

One photo per photographer and a 35 photo limit to this thread only.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Yemme

Oh this is so sweet of you... Let me find some images....  brb..


----------



## Bill19

today i took this:






and turned it in to this:





any C+C welcome


----------



## Yemme

Ok here goes... 

I think this was the original... 








So this is the altered version that I don't like that much....  The windows are darker but I wanted to bring the outside ... in.  





If you can think of anything else better to do with it...... Good Luck!


----------



## squirl033

nice of you to offer, but may i ask what makes you any more qualified than anyone else to critique someone's work? are you a professional, published photographer or something?


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Bill19 said:


> today i took this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and turned it in to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any C+C welcome


 
good

-great clouds
-overhanging tree adds interest and works here
-good comp (just a tad to much dark FG in the color version)

nit

-photo is underexposed (light meter being tricked by bright sky) 
-photo has a slight tilt to the right when placed on a (grid)
-photo is noisy

tweak

-cropped a tad off the bottom of photo
-brightened the photo by setting the white point on one of the clouds

-used gradient tool in Nikon NX2 to lightened just the dark FG and not the sky to imporve overall exposure

-straightened the photo
-healed out the tv antenna in the far left
-put the photo through NR software

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

PS If any of these terms are new to you just google them as there is
lots of info on them and not that hard to learn.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

squirl033 said:


> nice of you to offer, but may i ask what makes you any more qualified than anyone else to critique someone's work? are you a professional, published photographer or something?


 
A good eye.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## PhotoXopher

How about this one?

Thank you for offering this up... I'll take C&C anytime I can get it!


----------



## Christie Photo

Dwayne Oakes said:


> squirl033 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice of you to offer, but may i ask what makes you any more qualified than anyone else to critique someone's work? are you a professional, published photographer or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good eye.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes
Click to expand...


OK.  I'll give you a HARD one to critique.

Do THIS one.  Really.  It's tougher than you'd think.

Thanks.

-Pete


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Yemme said:


> Ok here goes...
> 
> I think this was the original...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is the altered version that I don't like that much.... The windows are darker but I wanted to bring the outside ... in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can think of anything else better to do with it...... Good Luck!


 
good

-interesting comp (lines and shapes)
-good light

nit

-black film border is a bit of a distraction
-photo is flat (lacks contrast)
-photo lacks color vibrance
-photo has alot of dirt specs
-photo is noisy

tweak

-cropped the black border out
-set black and white points (room still left on the histogram)
-added a tad of global contrast boost
-added a tad of selective color saturation to just the trees with color

-lightened (dodge) the lower window frame were the light is reflecting 
-lightened (dodge) to main vertical window frames

-healed out the dirt specs
-put the photo through NR software

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## davev

Dwayne Oakes said:


> Yemme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here goes...
> 
> I think this was the original...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is the altered version that I don't like that much.... The windows are darker but I wanted to bring the outside ... in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can think of anything else better to do with it...... Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good
> 
> -interesting comp (lines and shapes)
> -good light
> 
> nit
> 
> -black film border is a bit of a distraction
> -photo is flat (lacks contrast)
> -photo lacks color vibrance
> -photo has alot of dirt specs
> -photo is noisy
> 
> tweak
> 
> -cropped the black border out
> -set black and white points (room still left on the histogram)
> -added a tad of global contrast boost
> -added a tad of selective color saturation to just the trees with color
> 
> -lightened (dodge) the lower window frame were the light is reflecting
> -lightened (dodge) to main vertical window frames
> 
> -healed out the dirt specs
> -put the photo through NR software
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for posting.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes
Click to expand...


When you're dodging these items, are you selecting them first, or free handing it?
What setting on the dodge tool?


----------



## Montana

Always looking for help, especially with a new camera body.  Taken at sunrise, so the colors are really orange/red.


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

N0YZE said:


> How about this one?
> 
> Thank you for offering this up... I'll take C&C anytime I can get it!


 
good

-very nice waterfront and building
-nice natural colors
-good comp (no cropping needed)
-good contrast

nit

-photo is underexposed by 2/3 Ev
-building has a slight tilt to the left when placed on the (grid)
-workers cones are a bit of a distraction
-photo is noisy (in the brick)
-photo is soft

tweak

-used midtone (levels) slider to brighten photo

-used whitepoint (levels) slider to brighten the highlights (still room left
on the histogram) to improve overall exposure

-straightened the building
-healed out workers cones and sign also the sewer drain

-lightened (dodge) the shadows under all of the trees
-added selective color saturation to the colors in the water reflection
-added a tad of global contrast boost

-set chroma point (LCH tool in Nikon NX2) on the brick to increase the
bricks color saturation only

-put the photo through NR software

-added a tad of global USM (sharpening) to get over the AA filter

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

PS This sounds like alot of work but with a little practice the tweaks
move along very fast.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes

before





after


----------



## PhotoXopher

Looks great! Thank you for the time and effort to show an example and the honest C&C.

Much appreciated.


----------



## A-Spot

Before PP:






After PP (enhanced blacks, reds and cyans, cropping, slightly added contrast, gaussian blur based on channel gradient in upper third):






Shot with a Fujifilm F100.

Cheers,

A-Spot


----------



## Yemme

Dwayne Oakes said:


> good
> 
> -interesting comp (lines and shapes)
> -good light
> 
> nit
> 
> -black film border is a bit of a distraction
> -photo is flat (lacks contrast)
> -photo lacks color vibrance
> -photo has alot of dirt specs
> -photo is noisy
> 
> tweak
> 
> -cropped the black border out
> -set black and white points (room still left on the histogram)
> -added a tad of global contrast boost
> -added a tad of selective color saturation to just the trees with color
> 
> -lightened (dodge) the lower window frame were the light is reflecting
> -lightened (dodge) to main vertical window frames
> 
> -healed out the dirt specs
> -put the photo through NR software
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for posting.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes



Thank you Mr. Oakes...  Great job.  I hope I can really count on you for 19 more.

I'm gonna but your version on my blog.:hug::


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Montana said:


> Always looking for help, especially with a new camera body. Taken at sunrise, so the colors are really orange/red.


 
good

-great rainbow
-very good comp (1/3 rule, sky vs land and rainbow placed off center)
-nice colors

nit

-shallow DOF (f/3.5 used) ?
-photo is underexposed (still room left on the histogram) 
-FG to dark
-photo has a slight tilt to the right when placed on a (grid) natural maybe
-photo is a tad noisy

tweak 

-straightened the photo 
-set (levels) whitepoint slider to improve exposure

-darkened (burn) the left and right side of the sky so rainbow pops more
-lightened (dodge) the grass in the FG to improve overall exposure
-added (selective) color saturation to the colors in the water reflection

-set a chroma point on the bright yellow/orange field in the BG to
desaturate it a tad

-added a tad of global USM (sharpening)

-put the photo through NR software 


Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Yemme said:


> Dwayne Oakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> good
> 
> -interesting comp (lines and shapes)
> -good light
> 
> nit
> 
> -black film border is a bit of a distraction
> -photo is flat (lacks contrast)
> -photo lacks color vibrance
> -photo has alot of dirt specs
> -photo is noisy
> 
> tweak
> 
> -cropped the black border out
> -set black and white points (room still left on the histogram)
> -added a tad of global contrast boost
> -added a tad of selective color saturation to just the trees with color
> 
> -lightened (dodge) the lower window frame were the light is reflecting
> -lightened (dodge) to main vertical window frames
> 
> -healed out the dirt specs
> -put the photo through NR software
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for posting.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr. Oakes... Great job. I hope I can really count on you for 19 more.
> 
> I'm gonna but your version on my blog.:hug::
Click to expand...

 
Thank you very much for the comments Yemme, I appreciate it !!

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Montana

Thanks!  This is a great idea and very useful.  I have always struggled w/ landscapes.  Thanks for the detailed explaination!  I have tried your suggestions on a similar photo and it improved it a lot.  Thanks!


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

A-Spot said:


> Before PP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After PP (enhanced blacks, reds and cyans, cropping, slightly added contrast, gaussian blur based on channel gradient in upper third):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot with a Fujifilm F100.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> A-Spot


 
good

-nice boat
-great contrast 
-overall exposure is very good
-very good tones and reflections in the water

nit

-comp (boat is on center)
-shoreline has a slight tilt to the left when placed on a (grid)
-back of boat is clipped (highlights)
-photo is a tad noisy (in the water and on the side of the boat)

tweak 

-cropped photo so boat is at 1/3 rule
-straightened the shoreline

-darkened (burn) the back of the boat 
-lightened (dodge) the boats in the water reflection along the shoreline

-set chroma point (LCH tool in Nikon NX2) on the blue tarps and
red boat to increase there color saturation

-added a tad of USM (sharpening)
-put the photo through NR software

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## JamieR

Haha, your like the post processing king!


----------



## JamieR

Would love to see what you can do with this photo....


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

JamieR said:


> Would love to see what you can do with this photo....


 
good

-very cool house
-very good comp (house placed off center)
-great contrast and detail
-good DOF
-low noise
-exposure is right on 

nit 

-colors seem oversaturated (personal preference)

tweak 

-desaturated the colors (global)

-added selective color saturation to just the moss on the roof, the flowers
on the left and the side of the house

-healed out the antenna mast on the chimney and the little orange cover on house
-added a tad of USM (sharpening) to get over the AA filter

PS A tip, by doing selective color saturation you can still make a colorful
photo without over saturating the greens.

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## SuperMom30

Thank you so much for doing this!:hug:: I'm really wanting to get serious about photography but only started shooting last September and I am my own worst critic.:er: I would really like some C&C so I can become a good photographer. Here are 2 shots of my nephew.

1. 





2.





Thank you again for doing this :hugs:


----------



## farmerj

I'm interested.  PP is my biggest frustration right now.


----------



## Jon_Are

I must say, I was a bit skeptical reading that initial post, Dwayne.

But the improvements you've made - along with your explanations - are quite impressive.

Good work.

Jon


----------



## Jon_Are

Here's mine. Thanks!

Jon

*EDIT: What makes the electrical lines jagged? Over-sharpening?*


----------



## lvcrtrs

This is so cool. I love the explanations and visuals. We can pull out the small stuff that we're ready to try, like dodge or burn. And for the more advanced, they can pull the other things like setting chroma points. The pic by pic help allows people to print off and use as a how to spring board. My bravery has the extent of clone and sharpen.

Supermom30 - Number 2 is just too great with those eyes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

SuperMom30 said:


> Thank you so much for doing this!:hug:: I'm really wanting to get serious about photography but only started shooting last September and I am my own worst critic.:er: I would really like some C&C so I can become a good photographer. Here are 2 shots of my nephew.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for doing this :hugs:


 
No problem I am glad I could help but 
one photo per photographer this thread, sorry. I will cc your first
photo for you.

good

-comp (great portrait)
-great light (side lighting)
-exposure is right on
-good contrast and detail
-the shallow DOF works great here 

-nit

-(personal preference) I think choosing black and white here will give
this photo a professional and artistic flare that will add to this great
portrait

-eyes are a tad soft
-white part of eyebrow could be healed out

tweak 

-switched photo to black and white
-use midtone (levels) slider to darken photo a tad

-used selective (USM) sharpening to sharpen just the eyes
-added selective contrast to just the reflection in the wood
-healed out the white spot in the eyebrow

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

farmerj said:


> I'm interested. PP is my biggest frustration right now.


 
good

-great colors (perfect)
-exposure is right on 
-interesting square comp (works good here)
-good contrast and detail
-good DOF
-the one sign pole in the FG works here and anchors the photo

nit

-to many stray branches (distraction)

tweak

-healed out the the brances in the top left
-healed out the one sign pole in the FG (left a little to look like a stick)
-healed out the two grass stalks in the FG

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Jon_Are said:


> I must say, I was a bit skeptical reading that initial post, Dwayne.
> 
> But the improvements you've made - along with your explanations - are quite impressive.
> 
> Good work.
> 
> Jon


 
Thank you very much for the comments Jon !! I am glad I can help.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Jon_Are said:


> Here's mine. Thanks!
> 
> Jon
> 
> *EDIT: What makes the electrical lines jagged? Over-sharpening?*


 
good

-very interesting van 
-very good comp (van placed off center)
-good detail
-low noise
-no sensor dust (sky)

nit

-photo is a tad flat on color and contrast (due to the harsh light)
-background is a bit uninteresting (hydro poles etc)

tweak 

(personal preference) I went with HDR on this one, in my opinion
HDR excells at showing old cars and old buildings, plus HDR will add 
a bit more to the unintersting background

-made two more photos from your photo, a darker one and a lighter one
using the brightness slider then saving them as a new photo

-put the three different exposure photos through HDR software

-added selective contrast boost to just the front grill on the van

PS I added a little Orton-effect with a new repost so the HDR is easyer on the eyes.

orton effect

1-set midtone (levels) slider so photo goes brighter 
2-apply some gaussian blur so photo goes out of focus
3-go into to blending mode and select (multiply)
4-readjust levels sliders if needed

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## farmerj

Thanks, it looks nice.  :thumbup:


----------



## Jon_Are

So...does anyone know what caused my electrical lines to be all jaggedy in my van photo?

Jon


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Jon_Are said:


> So...does anyone know what caused my electrical lines to be all jaggedy in my van photo?
> 
> Jon


 
Hi Jon,

A couple of things can cause this,

1-camera is set on low resolution, try setting camera on the largest file
size and set to JPEG FINE if you are shooting in jpeg

2-(save as) setting in your editing software is set to a low quality
setting, make sure this setting is set to 100% highest quality

3-make a print and see if it still shows up, if it does not show up in
print then you graphics card (Antilaising Filter) setting may be turned off
if so equipped and you are just seeing this effect on your LCD screen
and is not from your camera

4-over sharpening may not cause this but it can sure make it worse

Hope this helps.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Harris

Well, this is by far my favorite photo, unfortunately for obvious reasons it was hastily done with a point and shoot, but would love some C&C and am interested in seeing what could be done with PP.


----------



## Jon_Are

> 2-(save as) setting in your editing software is set to a low quality
> setting, make sure this setting is set to 100% highest quality



This is the cause in my case. I set it to a low-quality JPEG in order to easily post online.

My JPEG options range from 0-12...what is the minimum setting that will guarantee best online viewing yet not be overkill?

Thanks again,

Jon


----------



## Sachphotography

Does Jpeg Fine produce a better picture than RAW? I shoot RAW.


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Jon_Are said:


> 2-(save as) setting in your editing software is set to a low quality
> setting, make sure this setting is set to 100% highest quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the cause in my case. I set it to a low-quality JPEG in order to easily post online.
> 
> My JPEG options range from 0-12...what is the minimum setting that will guarantee best online viewing yet not be overkill?
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Jon
Click to expand...

 
I always keep my (save as) setting on the highest quality and never have
any problems, in your case that would be setting 12. It is very rare
I have to add jpeg compression and only would be needed if certain
web sites have very low file size restrictions but that is rare.

For web and emails just resize your photos in your editing software
to 750x500 and added a tad USM (sharpening) and you are good to go.
Just keep your (save as) setting at 12 all the time.

Also if you have a photo web hosting site, some will have automatic photo
resize links which makes it real easy.

Hope this helps.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Sachphotography said:


> Does Jpeg Fine produce a better picture than RAW? I shoot RAW.


 
Thanks for the question. If your in-camera settings are set right and
your photography field skills are solid, You will get very good results
from shooting jpeg.

But the real question here is what software produces the better picture.
The camera's (firmware) vs the pc's editing (software). I produced some
of my 2007 portfolio using JPEG only and no pp so I have been on both
sides of the fence.

In my opinion the (firmware) in the camera falls short on the 
tone curve (contrast) also getting the black and white points right and
is no match for shooting in RAW and using pc editing (software).

We have not even begun to get into the tools and touch up power
that editing software can produce (the sky's the limit).

In my opinion stick with RAW. 

Hope this helps.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## davev

Hey Dwayne see what you can do with this.
Dead Horse Point, pretty much from camera.






I have my worked up (over saturated, so I've been told) version here: LINK


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Harris said:


> Well, this is by far my favorite photo, unfortunately for obvious reasons it was hastily done with a point and shoot, but would love some C&C and am interested in seeing what could be done with PP.


 
good

-would make a great newspaper story photo
-good comp, the reflective tape on the FF adds to the photo

nit

-photo is flat (lacks contrast)
-photo lacks color vibrance
-photo is noisy
-photo is underexposed 
-date code is a bit of a distraction
-low resolution (camera setting) ?

tweak

-added a tad of global contrast boost
-added a tad of global color boost

-used whitepoint (levels) slider to brighten the photos highlights
-lightened the photo using the lightened slider to improve overall exposure

-lightened (dodge) more of the highlights
-healed out the date code
-put the photo through NR software

PS Tip, to get better resolution from that p&s camera model set camera's
file size to 3648X2736 FINE. At 10 megapixels that camera should be
producing better resolution photos even with the noise.

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dylan-Fishman

Shot in black and white on my old point and shoot. Still like the photo though. I know it's B&W so not much color PP you can do. Give it a shot.

Thanks,
   <>Dylan<>


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

davev said:


> Hey Dwayne see what you can do with this.
> Dead Horse Point, pretty much from camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my worked up (over saturated, so I've been told) version here: LINK


 
A classic place and breathtaking view for sure !

good

-great place
-great light (side lighting)
-great comp (1/3 rule land vs sky)
-exposure is right on 
-great detail 
-nice natural colors
-good DOF

nit

-the natural haze

tweak

-set whitepoint off one of the clouds to increase the sky's highlights
to get through the haze in the sky

-set the WB a tad warmer to get rid of some of the blue color cast

-placed a rectangle marquee tool through the center section of the
photo (horizontally) and added a tad of contrast boost and a tad of
USM (sharpening) to that rectangle section only to get through
the haze

-added selective color saturation to just the greens and some of the major rock faces and color glows in the water reflection

-lightened (dodge) the large shadows in the FG 

-added a tad of selective USM (sharpening) to the far rock on the 
right in the FG

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Dylan-Fishman said:


> Shot in black and white on my old point and shoot. Still like the photo though. I know it's B&W so not much color PP you can do. Give it a shot.
> 
> Thanks,
> <>Dylan<>


 
good

-very good comp (candle placed off center)
-exposure is about right
-good contrast
-good DOF

nit

-the black and white choice (I am not sure if the bw works here,
this is subjective of course, bw usually excells in showing rough textures
and not much of that is going on here)

-photo is soft
-photo is noisy

tweak

-added a tad of sepia tone to warm up the photo (personal choice)
-added a tad of global USM (sharpening) to get over the AA filter
-put the photo through NR software

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## farmerj

what do you use for your NR software?


----------



## davev

Dwayne Oakes said:


> A classic place and breathtaking view for sure !
> 
> good
> 
> -great place
> -great light (side lighting)
> -great comp (1/3 rule land vs sky)
> -exposure is right on
> -great detail
> -nice natural colors
> -good DOF
> 
> nit
> 
> -the natural haze
> 
> tweak
> 
> -set whitepoint off one of the clouds to increase the sky's highlights
> to get through the haze in the sky
> 
> -set the WB a tad warmer to get rid of some of the blue color cast
> 
> -placed a rectangle marquee tool through the center section of the
> photo (horizontally) and added a tad of contrast boost and a tad of
> USM (sharpening) to that rectangle section only to get through
> the haze
> 
> -added selective color saturation to just the greens and some of the major rock faces and color glows in the water reflection
> 
> -lightened (dodge) the large shadows in the FG
> 
> -added a tad of selective USM (sharpening) to the far rock on the
> right in the FG
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for posting.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes



Thanks Dwayne.
Every time I've been to this spot it's been hazy.
I have a another tool in the box for it now.


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

farmerj said:


> what do you use for your NR software?


 
Thanks for the question, for the c&c work I use Noiseware
Imagenomic - Best Plugins for Adobe Photoshop and Apple Aperture

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## rcsmyth

could you take a look at this one for me




Thanks


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

rcsmyth said:


> could you take a look at this one for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
good

-exposure is right on
-good contrast and detail
-the color (yellows) are perfect
-good DOF
-no sensor dust (sky) and low noise

nit

-comp, cloud on center
-the sky could be a bit darker (blue)

-artifacts around the branches (could be from oversharpening)

tweak

-cropped the photo so cloud is off center

-darkened the blue by using the (LCH tool) in Nikon NX2, this makes
for a darker blue without affecting the rest of the colors in the photo

-darkened (burn) under the cloud a tad

-healed out some of the white cloud specs around the cloud

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Fowler03

i like what i see so far you are really good so lets see what you can do with this picture since i have only been shooting for a few months now...


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Fowler03 said:


> i like what i see so far you are really good so lets see what you can do with this picture since i have only been shooting for a few months now...


 
Can you post a larger photo, it is to small to edit. Thanks

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## ottor

Dwayne Oakes said:


> Jon_Are said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...does anyone know what caused my electrical lines to be all jaggedy in my van photo?
> 
> Jon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jon,
> 
> A couple of things can cause this,
> 
> 1-camera is set on low resolution, try setting camera on the largest file
> size and set to JPEG FINE if you are shooting in jpeg
> 
> 2-(save as) setting in your editing software is set to a low quality
> setting, make sure this setting is set to 100% highest quality
> 
> 3-make a print and see if it still shows up, if it does not show up in
> print then you graphics card (Antilaising Filter) setting may be turned off
> if so equipped and you are just seeing this effect on your LCD screen
> and is not from your camera
> 
> 4-over sharpening may not cause this but it can sure make it worse
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes
Click to expand...

 
*Actually there's nothing wrong with the picture..... the jagged lines are the result of resizing the picture for your post... Go ahead and click on the bar at the top of your picture to show it at it's original size, and the lines are magically smooth..*

*tks,*

*r*


----------



## Fowler03

i dont know what size you want but this is the biggest that i have unless there is someway to enlarge a picture in photoshop but  im not very good at photoshop


----------



## Timothy

what you can do to resize an image, as long as it is a decent size in the first place at least 1000 x 1000 pixels is to go resize image, and then change it to percent and type 110 - okay

not much bigger, but do it a few times...


----------



## streettrailpark

One of my favorite photos...






Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Fowler03 said:


> i dont know what size you want but this is the biggest that i have unless there is someway to enlarge a picture in photoshop but im not very good at photoshop


 
good

-great nature area
-good contrast
-nice natural colors
-good comp (4x6 crop might work a bit better)

nit

-photo is underexposed (light meter is being trick by the whitewater)
-shallow DOF (background blurry) camera set at f/5
-light brown log in the bottom left is a bit of a distraction

tweak

-cropped the photo to a 4x6 format

-use (selection gradient tool) in Nikon NX2 that will lighten the background
but not the water to improve overall exposure, also used this tool
to add a tad of USM (sharpening) to the background only to improve DOF

-healed out the log in the bottom left and the water hotspot (clipped)
in the FG

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

streettrailpark said:


> One of my favorite photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Excellent work and a perfect photo ! No tweaks necessary. Print and
frame it. A wallhanger for sure.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Chris M

Can you give me a hand with this one?

Camera- Nikon D40
Lens-18-55mm 
Focal Length- 18mm
Aperture- f/22
Shutter- 1/50 sec
Iso- 200


----------



## streettrailpark

Dwayne Oakes said:


> streettrailpark said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent work and a perfect photo ! No tweaks necessary. Print and
> frame it. A wallhanger for sure.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes
Click to expand...


Thanks!


----------



## Starkast

Hi, how does this look ? Any points ? thank you.


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Starkast said:


> Hi, how does this look ? Any points ? thank you.


 
good 

-great light
-great sky
-cool place
-low noise
-no sensor dust (sky)
-very good comp (4x6 crop might work a bit better)

nit

-FG to dark (due to light meter being tricked by the sky)
-colors and contrast are a tad flat and could use a boost
-photo is a tad soft 

tweak

-crop photo to 4x6 format
-added a tad of global contrat boost
-added a tad of global color boost

-lightened (dodge) the shadows in the right and left side of the photo
-lightened (dodge) any were the sun was reflecting off the steel rails
and power lines

-lightened (dodge) some of the sky 
-lightened (dodge) all the signal lights
-added a tad of USM (sharpening) to get over the AA filter

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Chris M

My photo got skipped or did I do something wrong?    I was looking forward to your c&c.


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Chris M said:


> Can you give me a hand with this one?
> 
> Camera- Nikon D40
> Lens-18-55mm
> Focal Length- 18mm
> Aperture- f/22
> Shutter- 1/50 sec
> Iso- 200


 
Excellent photo Chris !

good

-great light (backlit)
-great comp (sun placed off center)
-great detail and contrast
-nice natural colors
-overall exposure is right on (even know the sky is clipped)
-great DOF

nit

-the sunstar and sky are to overpowering and are stealing the show

tweak 

-darkened (burn) the sky a tad to tone it down
-darkened (burn) the sunstar a tad to tone it down

-healed out the red lens flare spot in the FG

-no USM (sharpening) needed

PS By doing these tweaks the eye can move around the photo more
freely now insted of just going right to the sunstar.

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Chris M

Thanks alot for the help.  I agree about the sky and sun but I didn't really know how to go about correcting them.


----------



## Starkast

Dwayne Oakes thanx for your imput. The colour dodge transformed picture. The trees and tracks really glow now. Thanx for the inspiration.    
.


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Starkast said:


> Dwayne Oakes thanx for your imput. The colour dodge transformed picture. The trees and tracks really glow now. Thanx for the inspiration.
> .


 
No problem Starkast, I am glad I could help.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## ottor

Hi Dwayne..

Following this thread for a while, thought I'd put one to you to see your thoughts.. what do you think?

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## dakkon76

Dwayne, I haven't got any decent photos yet, but I'm going to be keeping an eye on this thread! I really like that you're offering C&C, but what's REALLY actually teaching me something is the fact that you're editing the photo and explaining exactly what you did to each one. Thanks so much for taking the time! Very helpful for someone like me who's just beginning to get into PP work.


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

dakkon76 said:


> Dwayne, I haven't got any decent photos yet, but I'm going to be keeping an eye on this thread! I really like that you're offering C&C, but what's REALLY actually teaching me something is the fact that you're editing the photo and explaining exactly what you did to each one. Thanks so much for taking the time! Very helpful for someone like me who's just beginning to get into PP work.


 
No problem dakkon, I am glad I could help.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

ottor said:


> Hi Dwayne..
> 
> Following this thread for a while, thought I'd put one to you to see your thoughts.. what do you think?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rick


 
good

-great colors
-great comp (dirt bike riders placed off center)
-great contrast and detail
-great DOF effect
-exposure is right on
-great freeze action (shutter speed)

nit

photo is noisy (maybe due to trade off on getting a faster shutter speed)

tweak

-lightened (dodge) the reflections in there goggles
-lightened (dodge) the dust plume in the BG

-healed out the mud clump on the track and little flying dirt spot (right)
-put the photo through NR software

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## NJKILLSYOU

hi Dwayne, ive been messing around with a sony cyber-shot dsc-h10 point and shoot.  i think this is one of my better shots.  what could i do to make it better? 






thanks.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Hmmmm, what happened to the land/cityscapes?

I took this on the way home yesterday.  The sky was nice and moody.  This was about as much as I could do with it.  Im curious to see what else you would do to enhance it.

Much thanks for work here.  :thumbup:


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

NJKILLSYOU said:


> hi Dwayne, ive been messing around with a sony cyber-shot dsc-h10 point and shoot. i think this is one of my better shots. what could i do to make it better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.


 
good

-cool frog
-great placement of the frog (1/3 rule)
-tack sharp (eyes)
-exposure is right on 
-good contrast

nit

-comp, to much water (negative space)
-photo is a tad noisy

tweak

-cropped the photo so there is less water

-added color boost (dodge) to just the eyes

-set the white and black points (better tone curve using pp)

-healed out some of the water reflections in the top of the photo
-healed out some stray grass and debris in the water

-put the photo through NR software

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## rufus5150

Thanks for your offer, Dwayne, this is very kind of you.

Feel free to rip:


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Hmmmm, what happened to the land/cityscapes?
> 
> I took this on the way home yesterday. The sky was nice and moody. This was about as much as I could do with it. Im curious to see what else you would do to enhance it.
> 
> Much thanks for work here. :thumbup:


 
I would leave it as is bit with some small tweaks.

good

-great mood
-great sky 
-good contrast and color
-good DOF
-good comp

nit

-slight barrel distortion (shoreline) when placed on a grid
-FG a tad dark
-center of the sky is clipped

tweak 

-added 10% distortion correction 
-lightened (dodge) the FG and some of the sky
-healed out the center clipped part in the sky

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

rufus5150 said:


> Thanks for your offer, Dwayne, this is very kind of you.
> 
> Feel free to rip:


 
good

-nice soft focus effect
-nice natural colors
-exposure is right on 
-good DOF

nit

-photo is a tad busy 

tweak

-cropped off the top of photo to get rid of some clutter
-lightened (dodge) the FG
-lightened (dodge) the rock face

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thanks for the distortion fix info.  I was having trouble with that on wide angle stuff.  :thumbup:

That center heal looks really good too.


----------



## SuperMom30

Love this photo but the chain fence got in my way and messed it up plus I know the contrast to high.


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

SuperMom30 said:


> Love this photo but the chain fence got in my way and messed it up plus I know the contrast to high.


 
good 

-amazing animal
-great light
-colors are good (but a tad over) personal choice
-good detail

nit

-white fur is clipped
-the crop works here but would be nice if the tiger was placed off center
-contrast a tad high

tweak

-toned down the colors a tad (personal choice)
-toned down the contrast a dad

-darkened (burn) the clipped white fur spots
-darkened (burn) the fence blur area

-lightened (dodge) the tigers white ear spots and chin
-lightened (dodge) the leaf shadows in the far right
-lightened (dodge) some of the rim around the water

-added a tad of USM (sharpening) to get over the AA filter

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Last rough count brings the c&c to 23. I will extend this to 35 c&c as we
are having a good turn out. So there is 12 c&c spots left if anyone is
interested and we can also add nature photos if your like.

PS I wil change the first post to read 35.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## SuperMom30

Dwayne Oakes said:


> SuperMom30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this photo but the chain fence got in my way and messed it up plus I know the contrast to high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good
> 
> -amazing animal
> -great light
> -colors are good (but a tad over) personal choice
> -good detail
> 
> nit
> 
> -white fur is clipped
> -the crop works here but would be nice if the tiger was placed off center
> -contrast a tad high
> 
> tweak
> 
> -toned down the colors a tad (personal choice)
> -toned down the contrast a dad
> 
> -darkened (burn) the clipped white fur spots
> -darkened (burn) the fence blur area
> 
> -lightened (dodge) the tigers white ear spots and chin
> -lightened (dodge) the leaf shadows in the far right
> -lightened (dodge) some of the rim around the water
> 
> -added a tad of USM (sharpening) to get over the AA filter
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for posting.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes
Click to expand...

 
WOW nice I thought this pic was beyond saving thank you so much!


----------



## JTG40cal

Not sure if you have reached your quota or not, but I would like to offer this photo up. I am a total noob and this is like maybe the third photo I have shot with my first DSLR. Feel free to do what you wish. Any criticism is much appreciated:


----------



## Yemme

Dwayne Oakes said:


> Last rough count brings the c&c to 23. I will extend this to 35 c&c as we
> are having a good turn out. So there is 12 c&c spots left if anyone is
> interested and we can also add nature photos if your like.
> 
> PS I wil change the first post to read 35.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes



I know I thanked you already but I'm thanking you again for being selfless.  It's much appreciated.  I love the end results.  Bravo to you.


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

JTG40cal said:


> Not sure if you have reached your quota or not, but I would like to offer this photo up. I am a total noob and this is like maybe the third photo I have shot with my first DSLR. Feel free to do what you wish. Any criticism is much appreciated:


 
I went with HDR/Orton on this one. I understand that HDR is not everyones cup of tea. But I beleave HDR has a place in 
modern day photography and in my opinion HDR excells at showing cars and buildings.


good

-very cool vehicle
-great perspective
-exposure is about right and fill flash helped a bit
-good contrast 

nit

-vehicle has a tilt to the right (natural from resting on the curb)
-comp, unequal spacing on the left and right of photo
-photo is noisy
-could use HDR to get rid of the snapshot look (personal choice)

tweak

-straightened the vehicle
-cropped the photo so there is equal spacing on the left and right 

HDR 

(typically in HDR you would take from 3 to 7 exposures from the
camera and not make these exposures from one photo like I am doing here
but is shows the idea and also you don't have all the (save as) going on.

-made a darker photo from your photo using the (brightnes slider) and
(save as) and renamed the photo

-made a lighter photo from your photo using the (brightness slider) and
(save as) and renamed the photo

-put all 3 photos through HDR software
-added a tad of contrast boost and hightlight boost in the HDR software
-saved the photo

Orton-effect 

-make the photo lighter by using the (levels) midtone slider
-add gaussian blur so photo goes blurry alot
-go into blending mode and select (muiltply)
-readjust (levels) sliders to lighten the photo

final tweaks

-desaturated the colors 
-increased the saturation on the just the fog lights

-lightened (dodge) anywere the light falls on the photo like on the grill,
on the ground etc

-darkened (burn) around the BG, like the sky and stray parked car etc

-healed out the plate numbers
-put the photo through NR software

PS This sounds like alot of work but if you do it in step form it moves
along quickly plus the software is doing some of the work also.

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Yemme said:


> Dwayne Oakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last rough count brings the c&c to 23. I will extend this to 35 c&c as we
> are having a good turn out. So there is 12 c&c spots left if anyone is
> interested and we can also add nature photos if your like.
> 
> PS I wil change the first post to read 35.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I thanked you already but I'm thanking you again for being selfless. It's much appreciated. I love the end results. Bravo to you.
Click to expand...

 
Thank you very much for the comments Yemme ! I am glad I can help.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## SlimPaul

Here's a photo of the sea I've recently taken. I'll be happy to hear what you think. 
Thanks


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

SlimPaul said:


> Here's a photo of the sea I've recently taken. I'll be happy to hear what you think.
> Thanks


 
good

-nice mood
-exposure is about right
-low noise
-no sensor dust (sky)
-horizon is straight

nit

-comp (horizon placed in center)
-colors are tad over (blue) personal choice

tweak 

-cropped the photo to 1/3 rule

-darkened the photo just a tad using midtone (levels) slider
-desaturated the colors (personal choice)

-set chroma point on the pastel color in the sky and using (LCH tool) in Nikon NX2 increased color saturation of just the pastels and not the blue

-added a tad of selective contrast boost to just the water

-lightened (dodge) some of the sky and pastel colors in the water
reflection on the right

-healed out some dark specs in the water

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Bordaine

Dwayne

 I was told this needed sharpening. Have at it please.


----------



## Fowler03

alright i liked the last one that you did for me so lets see how this one turns out... i like the photo i just think that it is missing something but i just dont know what it is exactly...


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Bordaine said:


> Dwayne
> 
> I was told this needed sharpening. Have at it please.


 
A technically flawless photo, nits none. Excellent work and great job !
What an amazing bird ! A wallhanger for sure.

PS The rule of thirds will work 99% of time. Here is a great example
of that 1% time when it does not work and placing the subject on
center like in this photo is the best way to go.

Also a note on sharpening, the birds eye is nice and sharp and thats all
that matters. The right side blur is from the DOF and is perfectly normal
in this case.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Fowler03 said:


> alright i liked the last one that you did for me so lets see how this one turns out... i like the photo i just think that it is missing something but i just dont know what it is exactly...


 
Oops sorry Fowler we are trying for one photo per photographer to give
everyone a chance. I will give you a tip on this one, try placing the
bee to the 1/3 rule and a tighter crop you might find that will work a bit
better as there is to much clutter in this one.

Hope this helps.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Legend184

I just cant seem to get this one right. Something always seems off to me, i think its the highlights getting blown out thats distracting? :er:


----------



## rjackson02

Enjoying all your edits, thanks Dwayne.

What would you do to this:


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Legend184 said:


> I just cant seem to get this one right. Something always seems off to me, i think its the highlights getting blown out thats distracting? :er:


 
good 

-interesting pipeline
-good comp
-good contrast and detail
-low noise

nit

-photo is overexposed

-background is to stark even if the exposure was on, just do to
the way the light is falling on that day, but the nit is, hard on the eyes

-branches at the base of the pipe a bit of a distraction

tweak 

-darkened (burn) around the background to improve overall exposure

-went with sepia tone (personal choice) to warm up the photo and make
it easyer on the eyes

-healed out the stray branches at the base of the pipe

PS Your choice for black and white is a good one for the pipes as bw
excells at showing textures in this case the rust on the pipes, it is
just the high key background from the light on that day is not making
it work.

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

rjackson02 said:


> Enjoying all your edits, thanks Dwayne.
> 
> What would you do to this:


 
Another technically flawless photo ! Exellent work ! A wallhanger for sure.
I did fix one thing, do you know where the change was made ? lol

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## rjackson02

Dwayne Oakes said:


> Another technically flawless photo ! Exellent work ! A wallhanger for sure.
> I did fix one thing, do you know where the change was made ? lol
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes


 
I believe you removed the spec of light in one of the clouds.  Thanks!


----------



## doingcool




----------



## dak1b

cool clouds


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

rjackson02 said:


> Dwayne Oakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another technically flawless photo ! Exellent work ! A wallhanger for sure.
> I did fix one thing, do you know where the change was made ? lol
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you removed the spec of light in one of the clouds. Thanks!
Click to expand...

 
Bingo, thats it. It was the first thing my eye went to when I first saw
this great photo. It is amazing how a small spec like that can be a bit
of a distraction. 

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

doingcool said:


>


 
good 

-great comp (winding road)
-great light
-great place
-exposure is about right
-good DOF
-low noise and no sensor dust (sky)
-good color and contrast

nit

-the white border, jet contrails, antenna mast, sunspot are a bit
of a distraction

-shadows could be opened up a tad (dodge)

tweak

-healed out the distractions (for the sunspot I healed it out then made 
a new one by lightening "dodge" one in so it is less of a distraction
and blends in better)

-opened up the shadows a tad (dodge)

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## emptypockets

This is my first attempt at true HDR. I know it's pretty weak and am looking for your suggestions on how and what to improve upon.


----------



## Plankton

Even though I really like this photo I feel like theres something wrong.


----------



## johnj2803

pls 

thanks


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

emptypockets said:


> This is my first attempt at true HDR. I know it's pretty weak and am looking for your suggestions on how and what to improve upon.


 
Not weak at all, good job ! Any fish in there ?

good

-great little place (to sit in the evening)
-good comp (centering the dock won't work here due to the trees)
-HDR works and looks good here
-good DOF

nit

-photo is noisy
-colors are a tad overdone (personal choice)
-cloud in the top right and the trees in the distant horizon are a bit
of a distraction

tweak

-put the photo through NR software
-toned down the colors a tad
-healed out the distractions

-leveled the dock a tad

Hope this helps and thanks posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## doingcool




----------



## MacBraun

I am mainly posting this because I want to learn how to use Photoshop to make my pictures better.  I've been following this thread and I like what you've been doing with the images and I'd like to see it done to one of mine.  The main thing, though, is that I'd like to request a copy of the psd file with the layers intact, if you don't mind.  I'd like to see what you are doing in photoshop so that I can get an idea how I can use it myself.  Is that possible?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Plankton said:


> Even though I really like this photo I feel like theres something wrong.


 
good

-great mood
-great sky
-great water reflection (smooth)
-very nice comp

nit

-photo is underexposed (due to light meter being tricked by the brightness
from the water) still room left on the histogram

-alot of shadows

-photo is not true grey scale (personal choice)

-photo is a tad noisy

tweak

-switched to true grey scale (personal choice)

-adjusted the (levels) sliders to improve overall exposure
-lightened (dodge) the shadows aong the left and ride side of the river
-lightened (dodge) the ground mist

-added selective contrast boost to the water reflection
-added selective contrast boost to the trees down left and right side of the river

-darkened (burn) the sky a tad to add to the drama
-put the photo through NR software

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

doingcool said:


>


 
good

-great place
-great comp (1/3 rule)
-great shutter speed 
-great color and contrast
-great DOF
-exposure is right on 

nit

-sensor dust (sky)
-rockface is a tad soft
-WB is a tad on the cool side (personal choice)

tweak

-healed out the sensor dust (sky)
-set WB to a warmer setting (personal choice)

-lightened (dodge) the tips of the whitewater
-lightened (dodge) the base of the tower
-added a tad of selective contrast boost to the water reflection in the FG

-added a tad of selective USM (sharpening) to just the rockface

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

johnj2803 said:


> pls
> 
> thanks


 
good

-very nice comp (good choice for vertical)
-nice pp 
-exposure is right on (no clipped highlights)
-nice natural colors
-low noise
-good detail

nit

-photo is a tad flat (contrast)
-shadows could be darkened
-trolley wire is a bit of a distraction

tweak

-added a tad of global contrast boost
-added a tad of selective contrast boost to the trolley's front windows
-darkened (burn) the 3 main shadows

-healed out the trolley wire

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## johnj2803

thanks dwayne!


----------



## [Tryke Eatter]

This, I think is very amazing. I love it.


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

MacBraun said:


> I am mainly posting this because I want to learn how to use Photoshop to make my pictures better. I've been following this thread and I like what you've been doing with the images and I'd like to see it done to one of mine. The main thing, though, is that I'd like to request a copy of the psd file with the layers intact, if you don't mind. I'd like to see what you are doing in photoshop so that I can get an idea how I can use it myself. Is that possible? Thank you in advance.


 
Sorry I wish I could help with the psd files but I use Nikon Capture NX2 editing software for all of the cc tweaks and my own personal work. Nikon Capture NX2 uses U-Point technology. (no layers)

Photoshop can do these same tweaks just read up on the topics 
from the tweaks I make to your photo.

good

-very nice comp
-great nature area
-nice natural colors 
-good contrast and detail
-good DOF
-great shutter speed (water blur)
-no sensor dust (water)

nit

-photo is overly twiggy (stray branches)
-vehicle tail lights are a bit of a distraction
-whitepoint slider still has room left on the histogram
-shadows can be opened up a bit (evergreen and FG)

tweak 

-healed out all the stray branches and vehicle's tail lights
-set whitepoint slider in (levels) 

-lightened (dodge) the evergreen tree and a tad in the FG bottom right

-added a tad of selective color saturation to the moss on the rock
in the MG and the moss in the bottom right corner in the FG

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## MacBraun

Wow, thank you.


----------



## Plankton

Thanks a lot Dwayne.


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

That should wrap it up at 35 c&c, I want to thank everyone who submitted there work it was alot of fun and an honor to tweak your photos ! I am glad I could could give back.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Kondro86

I hope you do this again. I wanted to submit one but I waited till the last minute. This is an awesome idea Dwayne. -Danny


----------



## Jon_Are

Just wanted to send another thank you your way. 

From now on, when puzzling over an image, my motto is W.W.D.D.  :mrgreen:


Jon


----------



## Yemme

Yay, Mr. Dwayne Oakes...  Take a bow...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....Thanks again:hug::


----------



## saimir

Thank you Dwayne!
I'm a newbe and this thread is like a tutorial for me!


----------



## Jono

I would like a view on this shot, no processing done, this is exactly as it came from the camera:


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Jono said:


> I would like a view on this shot, no processing done, this is exactly as it came from the camera:


 
Sorry Jono this c&c thread is done but nice photo and I will have another
c&c thread in the near future.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------

